# Bunnies feet bleeding



## Annette4 (28 January 2014)

Teddy bunny is a house rabbit with his own bedroom. He has a bed and litter tray but spends 99.9% of his time asleep next to his bed. He had sore and occasionally bleeding feet when we first rescued him and vet said it was because of how he had been kept previously and with being out it would heal, which it did. 

I've noticed recently (last 2 days) a few blood stains on the carpet and his feet are raw again. Nothing has changed so I've got no idea why but has anyone else had this before? Would I be ok to pad and vetwrap his feet (allowing for mobility) until I can get him in to get checked? I can't think how else I could stop it being further irritated.


----------



## Donnie Darco (29 January 2014)

I am sure they can get carpet burn (not joking) - have you googled it?

Where is it sore on the foot?

Sorry bit short am at lunch and gotta get back to work
X


----------



## suestowford (29 January 2014)

It may cause more harm to wrap his feet, especially if they get very hot under the vetrap.
I wonder if he has a fungal infection? I only suggest it as this was the case with a neighbour's dog and that went on for a bit before they got it under control.


----------



## webble (29 January 2014)

Yes could be carpet burn. What breed is he? Rex buns are particularly prone to sore hocks. It will help if you can keep his nails as short as possible and keep his weight down. Can you put vet bed in the areas where he sleepps to help reduce pressure and friction?


----------



## Annette4 (30 January 2014)

We 'acquired' him from a not great situation so not sure on breed besides he's a big lop. 

He now has an old duvet where he normally snoozes until I can get hold of some vet bed and he's had a serious pedicure too (which resulted in a tantrum and weeing on the carpet!)

Here's the man himself:


----------



## Donnie Darco (1 February 2014)

He is handsome!!

My ex (who had the house rabbit) used to put down old duvets/sheets where bun used to hang out the most, but tbh I did notice his feet were sore occasionally around his hock area, so don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## webble (1 February 2014)

He is very handsome. His weight looks fine so hopefully he will improve with a soft surface and a nail trim


----------



## jellybean55 (14 February 2014)

He's lovely hope his feet are better


----------



## Zero00000 (14 February 2014)

Aww he is lovely, they can get hock sores, if they dont heal loose bandaging on them will/can help, or restrict him to a small area and pad it out,

Hope he begins to heal


----------



## Annette4 (15 February 2014)

He now has floor tiles (the type you get for kids to play on) with a blanket on top and they have healed up nicely  He did have an old duvet but kept weeing on it, this combo he hasn't so sticking with it for now.


----------



## webble (15 February 2014)

That's great mine have those tiles too they are great


----------

